# Touchscreen Not Working on Kindle Fire HD



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

My Kindle Fire is pretty new, I got it last December when they first came out. It's been working fine, and the touchscreen suddenly won't work. I rebooted twice and still nothing. I can't even unlock it to get in. Is this common? What could be wrong? It's never happened before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes that happens when the software is updating.  I had it happen with my original Fire.  My suggestion is to plug it in, leave it overnight and check it in the morning.  That worked for me with my Fire.

Also, sometimes if I had it charging with a non-standard charger, it would make the touchscreen not work.  So if you do have it plugged in, but it's not the Amazon cord or charger, try unplugging it and seeing if it works.

Betsy


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sometimes that happens when the software is updating. I had it happen with my original Fire. My suggestion is to plug it in, leave it overnight and check it in the morning. That worked for me with my Fire.
> 
> Also, sometimes if I had it charging with a non-standard charger, it would make the touchscreen not work. So if you do have it plugged in, but it's not the Amazon cord or charger, try unplugging it and seeing if it works.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. I'll try in the morning. I did have issues during an update in February. I don't know if it was the touchscreen, but I do remember it was running slowly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it still doesn't work after that, it's probably time to call Kindle CS.

BTW, you can check to see if it's got an update to install through the settings menu.  The device section has a 'system updates' choice. 'Course, if the touch screen isn't working, that's not really an option.


----------

